# Whisky's, Cocaine and Bitters



## mahune (Oct 21, 2021)

I can't find any info on the Ben Hur whisky bottle. Dating the coca bottle and knowing the original contents would be nice as well as the others, except for the one with the hexegon. I know it is from Poland, mid 1800's and contained bitters. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jstorm (Oct 21, 2021)

Cool. Like those!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 21, 2021)

*I think you should add in your text the embossing on each bottle so that there is no mis-reading.



*


----------



## mahune (Oct 21, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *I think you should add in your text the embossing on each bottle so that there is no mis-reading.
> 
> View attachment 231161*View attachment 231163


Thank you. That was very helpful information.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm loving that J.Grossman's.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## mahune (Oct 21, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I'm loving that J.Grossman's.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Do you know the ingredients of the contents and how old it is ?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 22, 2021)

mahune said:


> Do you know the ingredients of the contents and how old it is ?


Late 1800's, the ingredients im not sure. J. Grossman had bitters bottles.
ROBBYBOBBY64.









						File:JGrossmansSonsBottling2.PNG - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				






			An unlisted Old Hickory Celebrated Stomach Bitters – New Orleans | Peachridge Glass


----------

